# Blasc & Profilübertragung



## daedadu (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe gestern recht viele Quest´s erledigt und auch einige Fertigkeiten geskillt, auch wurde mir nach beenden von - Blasc - angezeigt, das mein Profil übertragen wurde, nur ist es leider auf dem Server nicht aktualisiert worden. 

Habt ihr ne Idee warum nicht ?


----------



## whiti (20. Februar 2007)

daedadu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe gestern recht viele Quest´s erledigt und auch einige Fertigkeiten geskillt, auch wurde mir nach beenden von - Blasc - angezeigt, das mein Profil übertragen wurde, nur ist es leider auf dem Server nicht aktualisiert worden.
> 
> Habt ihr ne Idee warum nicht ?



weil der server im moment gerade schlichtweg überlastet ist. mein letztes profilupdate hat auch ca eine woche gedauert


----------



## stephan576 (20. Februar 2007)

Also mein letztes Update liegt schon 5 Tage zurück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (20. Februar 2007)

Ich hab das Posting mal ins richtige Forum geschoben.

Welche Version nutzt Ihr denn?


----------



## stephan576 (20. Februar 2007)

Also, ich habe eigentlich immer auf Auto-Update stehen und seit heute morgen auch ein neues Update drauf. Vielleicht gehts ja nun...

Schönen Gruß


----------



## daedadu (20. Februar 2007)

Ich habe auch soeben das neue Update bekommen und installiert, mal schauen was kommt. 

Achja, die Versions No. lautet :  V0.16.2 Build 231


----------



## Gerasch (21. Februar 2007)

Bei  mir werden die Charaktere seit ca. 3 Monaten nicht mehr upgedatet, obwohl ich autoupdate habe und somit die neueste Version von Blasc verwendet werden sollte.


----------



## Elfili (22. Februar 2007)

daedadu schrieb:


> Ich habe auch soeben das neue Update bekommen und installiert, mal schauen was kommt.
> 
> Achja, die Versions No. lautet :  V0.16.2 Build 231



Vorher hat's endlich wieder funktioniert, gestern das neue Update installiert und jetzt wird wieder nur teilweise aktualisiert. Nur das Charakterfenster ist aktuell; der Tab Fertigkeiten ist wohl da, aber leer und die Rezepte, Bankfach und Inventar fehlen völlig (hat sich aber alles verändert, dh. müsste übertragen werden, oder?)

--> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei nem Char den ich die letzten Tage nicht gespielt habe, ist alles  noch da

--> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (22. Februar 2007)

Mehrere Leute meiner alten Gilden haben auch dieses Problem dass trotz der richtigen Einstellungen, bestimmte Felder nicht übertragen / angezeigt werden. Nur zur Info  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

